# How good of shape do you ned to be in



## GI JOE (17 Oct 2005)

Hey guys I'm just looking for a little help on Basic. I've done all my research and I have been excercising alot. I know the requirements because I have met them. What I am wondering is, right now I can only do about 40 push up's at one time, about 30-40 sit ups, and I'm running about 3-5 km every second day. Should I be worried about going into basic being at this level of fitness?


----------



## kincanucks (17 Oct 2005)

You know its not that we don't mind answering these questions. Its just we have to answer the same ones over and over. Please do a search.


----------



## Ex-Pat Army (19 Oct 2005)

Got out five years ago thought of getting back in. Tried twice to pass "Resting Pulse" after the damn steps test. Suggest you practice before you go by walking up & down three stairs over, and over for three sets of three minutes. Try not to think of Liberals when Hottie checks your pulse.
FTAA.


----------

